# net-setup broken

## viperCanada

I am finally able to boot up into my gentoo laptop.

Unable to load my wireless, but iwconfig sees it. can't use net-setup to configure it.

Error : command not found.

ifconfig does not see it.

pls help

----------

## BillWho

viperCanada,

The first thing is knowing what network adapter you're using and if you enabled the proper .config settings and if it needs firmware  :Question: 

If it's a a usb adapter then paste back lsusb otherwise lspci

----------

## The Doctor

 *viperCanada wrote:*   

> I am finally able to boot up into my gentoo laptop.
> 
> Unable to load my wireless, but iwconfig sees it. can't use net-setup to configure it.
> 
> Error : command not found.
> ...

 

that is probably because net-setup is only a script on the cd. It might be available in some package but it is not a default tool. What I do is download the distfiles needed with the emerge --fetchonly <foo> option before I exit the choort. DON"T RE-INSTALL, (Sorry for the large red letters. I find that many people try that when there is no reason. ) you can just mount and chroot if you need to. As posted above, you may need firmwere or a new kernel module. I find it easier to use wicd compiled with gtk is much easier than doing a command line configuration. If your intention is to build a desktop, I recommend that route.

If you want to try it, all you need is xorg-server, wicd, twm and xterm. After you get your final desktop installed, you will probably want to get rid of the last two as they are very ugly. documentation for Xorg can be found here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

That is just what I do. There are many ways to get to the same place. I hope this is helpful and that you get your system up soon. It took me about a month the first time (I was too stubborn to ask for help).

----------

